# Ex IUI buddies!



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys ... lets hope this can be our new home for all us ex IUI ladies with nowhere to post  

xoxox


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Stupid question 

But why dont you have anywhere to post


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

wow looby how gorgeous is Katie, what lovely hair she has


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

aww thanks hun 

nightmare to brush though   

xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey KP, can I join you on this board?? 

Looby - I don't think its that we have nowhere to post but there are quite a few of us from the IUI TTC board (that have remained very good frinds) that are not now having IUI for various reasons.  It would be nice to have a board where we can all catch up but not feel like we are taking up all the room for the ladies that are currently having IUI. 

Hope this makes sense!!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies .  How exciting .... a new thread   

KP - thanks honey for setting this up.  

Like we were saying earlier it's soooo busy on the IUI thread with lots of lovely new ladies joining every week, that I'm struggling to keep up posting & I really don't want to lose contact with lots of the original ladies.  There are loads of us now who have stopped having IUI, have moved onto IVF, have become pg or are just taking a break.  Some will even be mummy's soon .

Guess we'll have to see how many people post here from the IUI TTC thread.  

Nicksy - Hello honey .  

Right, off for a bath to see if it helps ease my pains a bit.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought that was what the IUI friends board was for


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow a new post how exciting for us oldies    

Got to be quick as get kicked off at 8.30am then out at lunchtime so hope you are well.  Julie hope your pain has eased


Louise xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know how exciting! Im glad you girls have found this! I feel like doing a little wiggle dance! LOL

Moomin i hope this is okay, we really would like to keep this link as there is many of us that would use it... 

Thanks


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Girls I think its a great idea - when I wasn't having treatment I did feel bad for taking up space on the IUI board! Anyway for the time being i'll post on both!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just to say if any of the pregnant ladies want to join us on the BFP thread we would love to have you too, there are not enough "bump" ladies on there at the moment! Come & join us x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

So is this our new board  

I was becoming a little bit of an observer of the TTC board as I felt that I had nothing to add on there apart from saying hello to everyone!!  

Great idea KP to start a new one off as I really didn't want to lose touch with all the oldies (you know who you all are!!) 

Hi Lou - how are you honey?

Hey Julie - I understand you have been given a date for your lap   to you honey.

Harriet - Hiya hun - what is your plan now? I am sure I read something the other day but I have forgotten what it is now  

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Nicksy

Good to hear from you too!! My plan seems to change daily   but today it is as follows: continue seeing Dr Zhai until the end of the year, I feel that I need to give her 6 months and i do feel like the herbs and acupuncture are making a difference. In this time and more to keep me sane really we are having a couple more goes at IUI but natural cycles. I had a scan today and it was good news 1 lovely follie at 16 mm and lining of 11.7. Apparently I will be basted on Saturday or Monday. If all of this fails   we are starting IVF probably on Jan 1st the way my cycles are going. We thought it would be better to get christmas out of the way first so that we can focus. 

How about you? Any news from your doc? I'm still hoping (or not if you know what I mean) that we will be IVF cycle buddies together


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Harriet, 

Its good to have a plan in your mind - even if it does change daily  

We have still not heard anything from our Doctor - DH has just this minute rang them and left a real snotty message on their ansaphone about how its unacceptable that we haven't heard and the fact that we are paying for the treatment, etc..........

I have just said to DH that if we don't hear by lunchtime tomorrow with some positive news, then we will go elsewhere.  What makes it worse is that it was on our local news last night that there are 300 women currently on the waiting list for donor eggs in Manchester alone.  Some of them have been waiting for 4 years.  Here I am willing to share my eggs and they don't even have the decency to ring back. Imagine you are waiting for eggs and knowing that the main reason why you are waiting so long is that Doctors/assistants can't be bothered to ring people back to get the ball rolling! Grrrr   rant over  

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Nicksy
It is so frustrating, i am so annoyed for you. Is there anywhere else that you can go to easily? Just a word of warning hun don't start treatment to late otherwise christmas will get in the way and it will be a wasted cycle. I think as a general rule of thumb that a cycle takes about 6 weeks


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies

Loving our new home - I think I might stand a chance of keeping up .

Lou - Sorry you weren't around long today & I missed you .

Nicksy - No wonder you are so frustrated honey & especially after seeing that on the news.  It's seems ridiculous to keep you hanging around for so long.  Really hope they call you back later today or tomorrow am.  If not perhaps you should threaten with the IUI girls .  

Harriet - It's good to hear you saying that you feel like the herbs and acupuncture are making a difference and want to stick with it - let's hope it works it's magic and you don't need to go as far as IVF .  Great news about your lovely follie & the lining sounds fab too.  Back to the 2ww again though.  .

KP - How are you & ickle raspberry today my lovely?  How are the ribs today?  

Wonder who will be next to join us .... ?

AAM - Busy day today but just socially, as I've done diddly-squat around the house (again).  Still getting quite a lot of pains, but a little better than yesterday (thank goodness).  Actually thought I was going to go a bit mad with the pain about 8pm last night, but my "hug me better bear" wheatbag helped a bit.  Going out for a meal with some girlfriends last night so hoping I am going to be up to dressing up and going out.

Hope everyone has had nice days - it's been lovely and sunny here today, but bloomin freezing.  Gloves & scarf for the school run.

Catch up tomorrow,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Julie so sorry you are still in pain, if it helps i have lots of weird pains too - maybe I am coming out in sympathy with you! Hope you have fun tonight so that it can take your mind off it


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Julie and Harriet - its so good to come on here and have a good old moan/rant   What would I do without you all??

Harriet - I am so hoping that this IUI works for you and then you don't need to have any more plans in place     

Julie - I am sorry honey that you are in pain - hope that you have a fab time tonight with your girlfriends   to you!!

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to introduce myself to those of you who dont know me already

I will be covering here on the IUI board for the time being so if anyone needs anything then please feel free to ask or send me an IM

Without sounding too heavy on my introduction to you all, i felt i needed to post here as there are several other IUI chat threads already running for ladies to post upon, i understand that some threads here on FF do move fast but feel this chat thread could be merged in with othere IUI chat threads 

I hope not to offend anyone and like i say i dont want to appear heavy, if anyone objects to my decision please feel free to PM me direct

Also remember there is also the chat room should you wish to get together for a 

Em


----------

